# Any of you using IS binoculars ?



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

In the market for a image stabilizing pair of binoculars, looking at the NIKON VRS12, 16X32, any of the captains on the forum use them or a similar model? wish I could afford the Zeiss... what are your opinions, any input appreciated.
Best regards to all,
Frenchy


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a pair of Cannon IS binoculars, there is no question they are a better mousetrap on the water. Problem I have is I am usually on the bridge behind a stratoglass cover and it useless trying to see thru it, so I rarely actually use them on the boat.


----------



## kmo (Aug 23, 2010)

I used Fujinon IS binos and love them. They help significantly when trying to look for birds on the horizon or check out what's happening on another boat.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you for the input, just ordered the Nikon 16x32, will let you know if it lives up to my expectations, mainly picking up birds or spotting weed lines.


----------

